

Ask HN: why are job application websites so broken? - viandante

Hi,<p>I'd like to know why big companies job boards are so broken. Every time I try to apply for a job I have to:<p>1) Waste 1 hr inserting information that is already on my curriculum.
2) Fight with the website that is usually broken at some level or counter intuitive.<p>Is somebody working on this? Is there a sane way to apply for a job in a big corp?
======
comm_it
From my experience with grad jobs, it's due to the large volume of
applications, each of which are different. Some attach cover letters, some
detail their grades, etc.

Though it's a horrible method, it means all of the data from an application
will be in a standardised format, which can be compared with other applicants,
queried, etc. very easily.

If you meet their minimum criteria they can then actually look at your cover
letter and CV. Broken system, but they're all the same.

Sane way is speaking directly to recruiters or hiring managers.

